# Problème Coverflow



## pjlcr (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Ipod classic sur lequel je place des albums complets triés par artistes (tri alpha sur le nom).
Au préalable, j'ai copié mes propres CD sur Itunes. Je les place sur un disque dur externe. 
Sur PC, quand je suis sur Itunes, tout est OK. Sur le ''Coverflow", le tri est conforme, càd alphabétique par artiste.
Quand je consulte le "Coverflow" sur l'Ipod, mes albums apparaissent sur deux sequences alphabétiques. J'ai une première présentation d'albums de A à Z puis après le ''Z'', une seconde présentatin d'albums de A à Z (d'autres albums). Quand je copie mes CD puis que je synchronise, je les retrouve, soit dans le 1ere séquance alpha, soit dans la seconde. J'ai vérifié un maximum de choses et je ne comprends pas.
Alors au secours, si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance.
Bien cordialement


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

Certains albums qui sont concidéré comme des compilations ?Ou les artistes qui manques, mais du coup, normalement tu ne devrai pas en avoir beaucoup des albums comme ca apres le Z


Sinon, efface l'ipod, puis recopie tout de nouveau dessus ! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## pjlcr (13 Novembre 2012)

J'ai tout essayé ou plus exactement ce que je connais. j'ai désinstallé Itunes, réinstallé, supprimé les fichiers (biblio), restauré l'Ipod, recopié les CD enregistrés sur Itunes, et c'est toujours pareil. Et il ne s'agit pas de compilations, ex: PATTO dans 1ere liste et PATTO Hold Your Fire dans la 2eme, BUDDY GuY Sweet Tea dans la 1ere et BUDDY GuY Blues Singer dans la 2eme, etc ..... Et pas d'explications


----------



## Link1993 (13 Novembre 2012)

Non, ce que je veux dire c'est que iTunes les concidere comme compilation.

selectionne un album, fais un click droit, et selectionne "lire les informations".

Une fenetre s'ouvre. Choisis Infos.
En bas a droite, regarde si ce n'est pas coché sous "extrait d'une compilation"

regarde ca pour ceux qui posent probleme


----------



## pjlcr (13 Novembre 2012)

Bravo !!! j'ai épuisé 5 boutiques Apple sans résultat et je n'y croyais plus. Et cette solution est La Solution. 
Merci mille fois 
Et longue vie à toi


----------



## Link1993 (14 Novembre 2012)

Eh ouais !! Je suis trop fort ! (iModeste inside)

Etonnant maintenant que tes CD soit considéré comme etant des compiles, mais c'est surement parce qu'il y a quelques variations dans les artistes de l'album (soit le meme artiste mais avec des varientes d'orthographe, soit un ou plusieurs morceau ou un artiste est venu tapper l'incruste pour faire un morceau commun, soit c'est tout simplement réellement un album avec plusieurs artiste, et donc vraiment une compilation)


----------

